# Do STP females prefer a bad boy or a genuinely good guy?



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

I wish I could edit the title simply to ''what attracts you'', but I can't. :frustrating:


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Good guy who isn't a doormat and is fun to be around.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> Good guy who isn't a doormat and is fun to be around.


Same


----------



## CowardlyPal (Jul 9, 2018)

Good guy.
More out of self-preservation than anything else. 
Murderers make terrible boyfriends, I’ve found. Especially serial murderers.

And I’m not even going to start on demon boyfriends. The amount of times I’ve come home to Cthulhu trashing my house as spiders crawl out of my eyes is ridiculous. Seriously, get a job, maybe?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Agreed with everyone else here so far, I'd prefer a "good guy."


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

In theory, bad boys sound like fun, but I end up pissed off in only the initial meet and greet phase. Wow, he's a dick! Definitely prefer genuinely good guys with a sense of adventure.


----------

